# A Cold Friday Night Conversation



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Plans for the weekend are homework and exams on Saturday and then kennel remodel for the dogs on Sunday. I'm really enjoying my Criminal Justice classes. The puppy is now jumping the fence between his and the old gal dogs kennels. He's also got an archeology dig going on lol


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Plans for the weekend include teaching on Saturday. We've worked out a way that means I won't come in-contact with the horse or rider but I'll have to do everything from a distance and shout from the centre of the arena. lol. It fits with our restrictions even if it's not ideal.

Food shopping on Sunday morning. I'm hoping to avoid the lunchtime and afternoon rush. Last week was horrific; I've never seen so many people in, what is supposed to be, a lockdown.

I'm having a tuna steak with steamed veg and homemade soup tonight. Things that I don't eat? Shellfish.

It's still cold. The weekend is supposed to be dry, sunny on Saturday, around 40F/4C.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Plans don't change much around here for the weekend anymore - I have 18 stalls to clean both days, and two horses to ride that I haven't rode in over a week.

I made sweet potato, black bean, turkey chili last night - one of my favorites. Many Friday Night Convo's before I shared the recipe and I still love it as much as I did then. I have enough to hopefully last the entire weekend.

Things I can't eat? Mushrooms and egg whites. Both make my stomach turn and I feel like throwing up when I know I'm eating them - it's a texture thing, not taste. I like mushrooms in things (like mushroom risotto) and eggs of course, but alone or when I can see them in the food I just can't do it. Almost everything else I will eat though. I didn't eat sauerkraut until impulsively ordering a reuben from a food truck and now I enjoy it. I've always sporadically ate things I didn't really enjoy and most things I end up liking - bell peppers, raw onions, cooked shrimp...Speaking of shrimp, cocktail shrimp I also find repulsing too.

I don't find too much music annoying, but I don't really listen to much music anymore. If I'm in the car, I like listening to NPR and all of the talk shows that come with it. Other than that, as long as the station is clear, I'll probably listen.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm having company for the weekend. That will be fun. 

I won't eat pate or soy products. 

Most annoying song? Anything by the BeeGees.

We're getting a break from the single digits, and I don't have any client horses at the moment. So I'll be doing maintenance on the ranch trucks.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Friday all!! Been a crazy busy week at work, looking forward to the weekend. 

Sooo cold this morning, had to deal with water to the barn being frozen but it unfroze pretty quick and the ponies got water. I guess I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today... Not my usual joyful self! lol 

I made pizza from my sourdough starter discard... yum! So will be eating that this weekend. No big plans... Get Captain out and play with him some.

There's not much I won't eat unfortunately! Tofu is probably the thing that I will not eat... but then again I like miso soup and it has bits of tofu... 

The song Keep on loving you by REO Speedwagon gets on my nerves... 

You always have good topics @aubie! I appreciate you doing this thread!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't prepared for the superstorm yet. We have baseball tonight (in the warehouse) and then I forced my mom to make pot roast so I have to swing by her house and pick it up (yes I'm a bad kid - but seriously she doesn't EVERYTHING my brothers ask - and I'm the middle child). I need to run to tractor supply tomorrow to make sure I have enough feed and pine shavings. I need to figure out some bedding for my pig. I may get him straw. He might like that. He always kicks the pine shavings out and rips the blankets up. 

I also need to fill all my water troughs and emergency barrel (for if the power goes out). Should probably test the generator.

I love country living but sometimes it gets rough! LOL....


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

It's too cold. Thirty degrees is cold to me. Later this week a high is supposed to be 36 . Looking forward to the warm weather. Potato and bacon and sausage soup is nice during this weather, as is warm french bread .


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Happy Friday! It’s 9:30 AM and still below freezing but the sun is out and there isn’t any wind

No weekend plans - it’s too cold to do anything but I have to go to town today. My car needs gas, I need my BP meds, the birds need birdseed, and the horses need rice bran.

Food I won’t eat - anchovies, sardines, liver - never not ever.

Least favorite song - not so much a song, rather a sound. I don’t care if it’s a country or rock station in the barn, in the early morning - I absolutely cannot stand the sound of a shredding guitar at that early hour. I will pull the radio plug before I’ll listen to guitar shreds a that hour.

Even though you didn’t ask, my favorite movie must be “Shadow Riders” with Sam Elliott and Tom Selleck I watched it for the umpteenth time last night. If people want to know how ride a horse, these are two more people to add to the watch-them-ride list —- them and Dale Robertson.

Supper is probably Italian carry out, as that is what DH generally picks up on his way home from work.

@farmpony84 I have been watching the Weather Channel. It looks awful further north. Prayers and good thoughts to all of you caught in the path of whatever the name of this storm is.

Will pigs lay on shredded newspaper? Is cedar bedding safe for them?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thank you Aubie and Happy Friday everyone.

I think I'm going to put in an official complaint to whoever controls the weather because I didn't expect it to be this cold in the more south easterly region!
The heating system in this house is awful, clearly not designed for anything below 32F!
On a more positive note - the bulbs I planted shortly after we arrived here are already poking their green shoots above ground - in CT they'd still be drilling through the permafrost in April.
I don't know what to do for dinner - I hate cooking. Let them eat cake (bought from the local bakery).


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

It's still double-digits (12F right now, high of 20F) but the wind is making it well sharp out. I'm supposed to go ride later, so we'll see how the sun compares with the wind. At least I can help break water buckets if needed. What's all this young muscle for if not throwing a pickaxe into solid ice? (perhaps if I just tool around the yard bareback, I can just toast myself on Jasper's back :lol Ordinarily Saturday would be a hiking day, so I may find somewhere relatively flat and shielded by trees. 

Foods I will not eat? I've tried brussels sprouts so many times, so many ways, and I just can't do it. I'll eat broccoli in certain formats but I have unpleasant associations with the smell of cooked broccoli so I just avoid it. Cilantro tastes funky to me, but I will nom on parsley given the chance. I don't particularly like potatoes - I get to a certain point and my brain says "hmm, no, that's enough. We can stop now." (this is not counting foods I'm allergic to.)

There's not a lot of music I really will absolutely say "no" to. I listen to spotify more than radio, which helps me avoid anything I'm not super fond of. (three cheers for constructing your own playlists). Tone Loc's "Funky Cold Medina" may be the worst song on the face of the planet. There's a song by Tom Jones that's a close contender, though. The rest of the music in my rotation is stuff for choir/church, and I don't really dislike any of that, either, though I've got my favorites.

Dinner will be - unknown. Likely leftovers. Dad made corned beef & cabbage earlier in the week, and pulled pork last night. Unfortunately the latest round of green beans are a bit long in the tooth so will have to make some new veg.

I'm looking forward to working with my regular partner at my regular base again (this past week he was out, and the two weeks before that I was asked to work at another base because of staffing). I am not looking forward to the possibility of a dark, snowy commute on Tuesday morning.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, its been well below 0°C here the last while but its supposed to be 4-6° for the weekend so I'm busy today running to town and getting orders mailed out, then finishing things up in the shop (I have a small rawhide braiding business and my fiance builds saddles) for the week so I can have some horse time on the weekend. 

Supper is likely to be something steak related, or maybe pork. We eat a lot of beef here! 
I am open to eating a lot of stuff, but raw fish (smoked is ok! I always order smoked salmon sashimi at the Japanese place in town!) is a no, and so is liver and other organs. 


I reeeally can't stand to listen to really whiny bluegrass music for long.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, freezing here: -2*F/-19*C real temps this morning for chores, but windchills near -20*F/-29*C. The news called the windchill “life threatening cold.” I felt bad opening the chicken coop this morning as they generally keep it 12-15* warmer than the outside temps when locked up overnight. I felt so bad I made them scrambled eggs, kale, oats and apples for a hot breakfast 😉 The horses were bundled up last night with abundant hay and aside from some frozen whiskers didn’t seem too bothered. I was so excited that last night it was still light after 5pm, so i could see the horses eating dinner while I picked poo without a headlamp on. That feels like a positive sign!








Foods: I’m mostly vegetarian so eat very little meat. In the last few years I’ve occasionally eaten pork from a local farmer. I’ve always been a picky eater but cheese and eggs are two of the things that make me gag (except for cheese on pizza).

Music: I’d much rather hear nails on a chalkboard than be subjected to country music, especially the awful modern pop “country” stuff.

Not much planned for the weekend given the temps. Just short, frequent checks on the outdoor animals to be sure they have enough food and no one is trying to freeze off an appendage by dipping it in the water bucket. The puppy is going to be nuts by the end of the weekend since he can’t be out for very long without his paws starting to hurt. But next week looks much warmer, temps back around freezing, so looking forward to being able to get out and ride again soon.


----------



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

It's been pouring rain all week and today I woke up to complete sunshine! I hope it lasts 😆 

No immediate plans for the weekend other than grocery shopping, but we'll probably head over to my parents at some point as we're in the beginning stages of cleaning out my childhood homes and it's definitely...a process. 

Anyone here ever make a cross-country move? In a couple months hubby and I are cleaning out our home (which we share with my sister) and moving back in with my parents to save a little $. Then sometime during summer the whole lot of us are making the trek from west coast to east coast, where we will finally be able to afford our own house. We still have so much to work out and plan and it gets overwhelming very easily!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

redbadger said:


> Tone Loc's "Funky Cold Medina" may be the worst song on the face of the planet.


You're so right, but this comment really cracked me up. I haven't thought about that song in years- decades?- but it's definitely going to be in my head the rest of the afternoon. And it very well might be the worst song ever!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh, I forgot! For February, SO and I are trying a new thing of setting a monthly "goal" to abide by. This month, I decided February would be the month where I buy zero bread from the grocery store, opting to make all of our bread at home. I made two test loaves of white bread yesterday with my new loaf pans, and have another loaf rising right now to be baked. I hope by the end of the month, I will have many more amazing bread recipes in my recipe book.

I mentioned this goal to my Dad, and he is going to do the same! Hopefully I'll have some loaves to share in the next Friday conversations.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@*walkinthewalk *I used the cedar one year and his skin was really red and irritated. He gets really mad at me when I put stuff in his house. I threw an old horse blanket outside his house last year because he kept laying in the sun and he ripped it to shreds and dragged it in the house. It's still in the house and I won't dare touch it or he'll get his feelings hurt but I am planning to give him straw tomorrow so we can make sure he is toasty.

I hate the cold.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

I forgot to answer the questions. Whoops.

Foods I won't touch - pineapple, cucumbers, (a lot of vegetables), sloppy joes, and meat loaf. 

Annoying music - rap, pop, and new country. 

I'm a very picky person.

@egrogan Do your chickens put themselves up when they're cold? All day my chickens have access to inside their coop but when we got our big snow of the year (six inches -- don't laugh) they were idiots and didn't go to the warm coop. It had rained and been forty degree, but in a couple ours that turned into half-a-foot of snow. Their feathers were literally frozen. I forced them into the coop so they wouldn't die of hypothermia and turned on their heat lamp that we kept from when they were chicks. In their defense, it was the most snow and coldest weather they'd ever been in. I know they were cold because I didn't get too many complaints when putting them up. 

I bet they liked that breakfast. How do you keep their water from freezing? I can't get it to stop freezing solid. Usually it defrosts but they're super thirsty in the morning. Can't keep it in the coop because we already have minor water damage in there (from there poop I think).


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I didn’t think cedar shavings would be good but I wasn’t sure

@farmpony84 do you have pictures of him?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a video of me doing "liberty" with him. yes - I'm a dork...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

He sure is a cutie😘 No wonder he’s so fussy, lollol

I only see one thing wrong - he looks like a Potbelly — they are supposed to live in the house so they can unroll the toilet paper down the hallway, for you to find when you get home from a rough day at work.

He doesn’t like his bedding because he wants a blanket & pillow in the house😂😂

Dont tell him about Gatsby, lol





Following Gatsby is another one named Lucy who also does tricks, so no, you are NOT a dork


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@PinkPrancer we moved from Texas to Seattle, then back 1.5 years later. In another three years we'll be moving back to Seattle. I'm planning on hauling the horses myself. If my experience could be helpful I'd be glad to share it.

When I had chickens, they would only go in their coop at night and to lay (sometimes). They were happy to do it. But otherwise, no matter what the weather was, they'd stay outside.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's too funny. Pig-Pig did live in a house before I got him. He was in a townhouse and apparently got to big and was getting into the fridge and causing trouble so they people dumped them on their grandparents who were in their 90s so I ended up with him. He has been in the house and when we had the last snow storm I kept him in the basement. He's rotten.

I think he is... 15 this year...


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

That's really neat. No, you aren't a dork because I've got my rabbit trained...


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

It is colder here and we now have snow (be careful what you wish for) I did want a little snow to help with the rough frozen barnyard and now we DO have it.
I have been able to ride now as the footing is better.

Tonight we had spare ribs for supper, I cooked them differently than usual and they were the worst ribs I have ever made. I tried to boil them first as others have told me that's what they do. I usually make a nice sauce and then cook them slowly for two day in the slow cooker and they are 'fall of the rib wonderful" not this time, they were tough and not much flavour. 

I like almost all foods the only ones I don't like are grapefruit UGHHH and rhubarb. My Mother was the best pie maker ever and I remember coming home from school in the spring and see that she had made pies. I would say "oh great pie for supper, what kind?" She would reply "rhubarb" yuck.

Happy weekend everybody;


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Pot belly pigs are cute, I remember at a Dog Agility contest one time, the last entry was a pot belly pig and that little pig did the course perfectly, the only thing was the time. The dogs were much faster but some made mistakes, I had to laugh when piggy finished his course he ran, tail wagging, right over to where all the dogs were waiting, , just one of the guys.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Love reading everyone's replies!

Today was cold, 14 with a wind chill! This morning I got to see the Wolf Moon again when it was still dark, and I saw an owl on my way to work, sitting on a fence post most serenely! 

Plans for this weekend are soap making!! 

My unhealthy dinner consists of cake. Food that I will absolutely not touch is raw celery. And I absolutely love vegetables, so I'm not sure what the deal is with raw celery, cooked is fine however! I also don't eat a lot of meat, just don't crave it. 

There's a couple of songs I really dislike, but I think it's because they are overplayed ad nauseum on the radio! I don't even know the names just the choruses "It started with a whisper", "Shut up and dance with me" and "Say something I'm giving up on you".


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@walkinthewalk , I'm with you I don't think anyone looks more comfortable in a saddle than Sam Elliot. All the movies with Selleck and Elliot are good.
I have very few foods that I don't like, Except when my sister ruins a brisket by trimming all the fat off a beef brisket then cooks it till it is as dry as a desert. I fixed a knock out Shrimp Scampi this week with pasta Alfredo. Ohh it was to die for!. Tonight will be Cheese Burgers with french fries. My wife loves hamburgers so she will be in heaven.
This weekend is a washout. Rain all day Saturday and they are calling for 1-1 3/4". We already had 1 1/2" this week with some snow a couple days. The ground is frozen in the mornings and mud in the afternoons. I haven't rode in a week. To make matters worse the weather varies from 50's for highs to 20's and it is really causing health problems with the cows. I've had 5 with pneumonia this week and one neighbor had 7 with one dying another neighbor had 5 also. We have all been helping each other doctor. I was able to take my last load of calves to the sale barn yesterday so at least I don't have as many to worry about. Should start dropping new calves in March.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@farmpony84 thats quite a story. Sounds like Pig-Pig could have ended up homeless if you hadn’t taken him.

@Woodhaven, Immwith you on fixing things in the crockpot. I may have seared the ribs in the frying first, for the flavor, but you can’t beat a crockpot when one lives on a farm

I LOVE rhubarb pie My grandmother had a rhubarb patch down by the barn. She made terrific rhubarb pies

She made her pie dough with lard and always kept a couple of extra balls of it in the flour bin. Remember flour bins?, lollol

@ksbowman your suppers always sound scrumptious! Gosh I am so sorry about the cattle geating sick in this weather! Not only is that a financial loss to lose them but it’s got to be heart wrenching to see them sick. I hope all of you can get them nursed back to good health without losing anymore.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Husband is losing his mind today. He knocked over an end table, tripped over the dog, dropped his laptop, spilled his soda, ripped the trash bag, and just now realized we were watching a lifetime killer cheerleader movie......

I would tell him to go to bed but I think he is about to go Kong and I already had to run to the other room because I was laughing at him....


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

ClearDonkey said:


> Oh, I forgot! For February, SO and I are trying a new thing of setting a monthly "goal" to abide by. This month, I decided February would be the month where I buy zero bread from the grocery store, opting to make all of our bread at home. I made two test loaves of white bread yesterday with my new loaf pans, and have another loaf rising right now to be baked. I hope by the end of the month, I will have many more amazing bread recipes in my recipe book.
> 
> I mentioned this goal to my Dad, and he is going to do the same! Hopefully I'll have some loaves to share in the next Friday conversations.



I love bread!!! The last year I've been working really hard on using sourdough in everything, not just bread. Yesterday, I made two batches of sourdough scones while I had coffee. SO yummy!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@walkinthewalk - I make pie crusts that I'm going to use in savory dishes with lard... you would be surprised what high end lard costs... or at least I was!

@QHriderKE - if you are doing sourdough with the discard you should do the Sourdough Crackers
sorry if I shouldn't post links... but they are the best! I use everything but the bagel seasoning and the top with seasoned salt... I get lots of compliments when I take those somewhere....

@farmpony84 - lol!!

Another cold night tonight!

lol on the Funky cold medina!! It played in my head a few times.... the Macarena song too!! Ugh....


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

egrogan said:


> You're so right, but this comment really cracked me up. I haven't thought about that song in years- decades?- but it's definitely going to be in my head the rest of the afternoon. And it very well might be the worst song ever!


I'm so sorry! :O


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

ClearDonkey said:


> Oh, I forgot! For February, SO and I are trying a new thing of setting a monthly "goal" to abide by. This month, I decided February would be the month where I buy zero bread from the grocery store, opting to make all of our bread at home. I made two test loaves of white bread yesterday with my new loaf pans, and have another loaf rising right now to be baked. I hope by the end of the month, I will have many more amazing bread recipes in my recipe book.
> 
> I mentioned this goal to my Dad, and he is going to do the same! Hopefully I'll have some loaves to share in the next Friday conversations.


Oh man, that sounds awesome. A truly tasty goal!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Finally found someone interested in growing gourmet and not so gourmet Plain Jane gro sto type mushrooms so tonight was fresh mushrooms and sausage with shrimp in a tomato sauce over spaghetti.

I won't drink orange julius. Yuck. Won't eat liver and onions but do eat liver in things like rice dressing and boudin. If I make boudin it is with seafood. No liver in sight.

I don't do cold well. This though hasn't been intolerable. Dry and sunny. Just have to keep my ears covered. Riding has been nice. Only bit is I never remember my gwork when feeding in the morning. Nor my keys to start the truck and warm it up before I leave for work.

We raised a wild pig several years ago. I wish we could have kept her. She was super intelligent and really sweet. Just could not keep her penned and she would not have fit in the house. So now she is on a farm and they use her to breed to their domestic, raising the piglets for meat. I'd have another pig in a heartbeat if I thought I could get away with bringing one home.

That song irritates me way back when it came out. Nothings changed. Still does.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Happy Friday y'all!

So many people posted on the Friday thread this week, awesome!

The weather has been weird. Snow then it warms up and rains. It reminds me of when I lived in western Oregon. I hate rain and mud. I'll take snow and below zero. But yet the other morning I took hubby down to the truck(he couldn't get in the driveway with an oversized load) the sun was coming up and it was in the single digits, and he says "good thing we aren't saddling horses and having to trot out". We giggled as we sat in heated pickup seats.

Tonight's dinner is left over chicken enchilada casserole. I really don't like chicken but I get pre shredded rotisserie chicken that is pretty tasty and makes quick dinners if I don't thaw out meat.
I can eat some weird stuff, whole baby squid, beef tongue, heart, raw oysters, calf nuts but I refuse to eat Brussel sprouts. And I will never eat the fake meat.

Music, despise modern country and the rap/country. I like both but don't mix it. 

Yesterday I went and picked up hubby's boots from the tack store. I sure miss the smell of a real saddle shop. I bought some split reins and headstalls while I was there just to support their business rather than buying online or from a chain feed store. Well plus who doesn't want new reins..LOL.
So that lead into oiling bridles today while it rained. 

Hubby will be home for tomorrow night. Probably have Mexican food with friends. He will leave early Sunday morning. Might go to the barrel race Sunday. Next week ride my horses at the local indoor. Maybe go visit my boss and scream insults at him from the fence while he works horses. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I was a lazy bum all week and plan for that to continue into the weekend. LOL

We got 5 inches of snow a couple of days ago but big patches have already melted off because we've had gorgeous sunshine since although temps have stayed down.. Today while doing chores I had to take my gloves off and unzip my coat to let all the hot air out because I was starting to sweat.

There's a lot I won't eat nor will I drink milk or milkshakes unless it's really thick. Some of it doesn't make sense. Can't stand a raw tomato but like them cooked, in salsa if not too chunky, and love tomato juice. No milk but love cottage cheese, potato soup, cream spaghetti, and milk gravy. No cooked spinach but raw is yummy. The only form of fish or seafood I'll even touch is popcorn shrimp as long as it doesn't taste too shrimpy. No bananas or anything banana flavored. No animal innards or weird body parts like beef tongue or pigs feet. I don't like wild game or at least the limited species I've tasted except for fowl. Meals would be interesting at my brother-in-law's folks. They ate anything and everything and they liked all their meat bloody.

I don't like any music that you can't make out the words. Too many people want to scream instead of sing these days and it sounds like jibberish to my ears. About the only time I even listen to music anymore is when I'm in the truck and even then if I can't find a station playing older country music then I usually shut it off. And the one song I don't like is Tennessee Flat Top Box by Roseanne Cash but it was because they gave that song way too much air time when it came out and I got really sick of hearing it.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@COWCHICK77 -- * "-- I can eat some weird stuff, whole baby squid, beef tongue, heart, raw oysters, calf nuts --"*

no - just - no, lollol

@JCnGrace "I won't eat THIS but I will if it's in something". That's a good subject I won't eat tomatoes either but I will eat just about anything they go into.

I love chocolate but I hate chocolate pie.

I was raised on a dairy farm so it's a good thing I like milk. However, it took me a lonnng time to learn to drink watered down commercial milk, after drinking "straight from the cow milk", lol


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

It's funny what everyone is saying that won't eat sounds soooo good! But yeah I will not eat the fake meat... I mean why? I was camping with a friend that didn't eat meat but brought a fake meat supposed to be rib.... even the dogs wouldn't eat it... 

@walkinthewalk - its funny I love the whole milk from the store. I grew up drinking the milk straight from the cow, maybe because it was warm or whatever but when I got milk from the store I loved it and never wanted to go back.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

What is fake meat even made of? Vegetables? What's the point in it??


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Husband and I talked about trying vegetarian for a while. But not 100% because we would still want the occasional steak. The problem is - he'll eat any vegetable while I mostly eat the ones with carbs.... 

I just fed the horses... The ground is frozen - I had to take an axe to the water troughs... I know - I shouldn't complain because we've been lucky on the weather for so long but.... I think ... 2021 just asked 2020 to "hold my beer" because it's a comin......


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@farmpony84 - please don't say that!! But the way it's looking so far you may be right!

Not sure what fake meat is... I think soy it's just formed to look like meat or at least my friends was. Looked like ribs with bbq sauce but it wasn't.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

I wonder if that's what they give us as cafeteria food at school...


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't mind 'fake meat' or other vegetarian versions. I've got veggie sausages in the freezer for tea tonight!

Fish has always been a big part of my diet. I think most of us are brought up with it, as no one's far from the sea, fishing villages and fish shops.

My can't or shouldn't eat list: generally, no milk or other dairy products, as I react, although not immediately. My mum had problems with excema, which she said was link to cows milk. I usually replace it with unsweetened almond 'milk' or just water. I can't stop the habit of saying that I take 'butter' on my toast and 'milk' in my cereal, even though it's a veggie replacement and almond water.

I love pineapple, it's one of the few fruits that I don't react to, most cause an itchy and sore mouth and throat, although it's improved with age.

Songs I avoid: anything with a screeching/whiny voice and guitar, modern pop, Crazy Frog, Macarena and Wellerman is about to go on that list.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I want my meat from a real animal and especially my steak from a real cow not made in a lab or vegetable. I'll have my veggie on the side.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

All About Hope said:


> @egrogan Do your chickens put themselves up when they're cold? All day my chickens have access to inside their coop but when we got our big snow of the year (six inches -- don't laugh) they were idiots and didn't go to the warm coop. It had rained and been forty degree, but in a couple ours that turned into half-a-foot of snow. Their feathers were literally frozen. I forced them into the coop so they wouldn't die of hypothermia and turned on their heat lamp that we kept from when they were chicks. In their defense, it was the most snow and coldest weather they'd ever been in. I know they were cold because I didn't get too many complaints when putting them up.
> 
> I bet they liked that breakfast. How do you keep their water from freezing? I can't get it to stop freezing solid. Usually it defrosts but they're super thirsty in the morning. Can't keep it in the coop because we already have minor water damage in there (from there poop I think).


My girls have a large, covered run attached to our barn, that they primarily stay in during the winter. In the nicer weather we do "supervised free ranging" just because I am a worry wort and I can't stand them being taken by predators. But they've always been really good about putting themselves to bed at night. When they were younger, they didn't mind going out in the snow, but as they've gotten older, they don't really have much interest anymore and are content to be in the barn and run during the bad weather.

I have electric in the barn, and use one of the plug-in heat warmer bases to set the waterer on. I don't keep water in the coop because we have to do what we can to keep frostbite at bay, so I just bring fresh water in and out every day.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

My chickens put themselves up at night. They didn't used to but after having to chase them for a week or so and put them up they finally understood where they were supposed to sleep.

We also used to let our chickens out and free range every day for a couple hours until this winter. They've started running off to our neighbors field and our other neighbors yard. My dad thinks it's because they don't have much to eat in our yard so they go somewhere else. 

I'm wanting to get a heater for our hen's water and my parents keep talking about it... but it still hasn't happened 😐.

Is it weird that to me juicy steak and vanilla ice cream sounds good together? My parents won't let me try it but I can dream...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

All About Hope said:


> What is fake meat even made of? Vegetables? What's the point in it??


There is "meat" made from pea or soy isolate. 
I don't see how it's healthier, it's highly processed.
Or there is lab grown meat, stem cells fed horomones and vitamins to grow meat in a petri dish. This just grosses me out. They claim it's environmentally friendly but it requires a lot of energy and resources to make it.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

That sounds _disgusting._ Just eat peas or soy beans at that point. I agree, it doesn't sound too healthy or very environmentally friendly. What's disturbing to me is that it looks like meat... but it isn't.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I am sliding. Back drinking Coke.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

aubie said:


> I am sliding. Back drinking Coke.


Can‘t “like” that one @aubie Tey to find an unlikely replacement— maybe apple juice mixed 70:30 with pomegranate juice.

Tastes good, Great for quieting big gallstones and helps with inflammation


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I am a 'vegetation'  for humane reasons. I notice that vegetarians that are vegs for their own health reasons often backslide. While those in it for humane and/or spiritual reasons seldom do. I do not preach and occasionally cook meat for my husband. This is just my own personal thing. Who coud eat this creature or one like her just because the beef cow is not tame?









A dairy cow produces much more milk than her calf can drink. I have 10 year old chickens that come when called and follow me around and they still lay a few eggs. . A hen lays many more eggs than she can hatch. I live off the reproductive excess bred into these creatures with no harm to them.

Lab grown meat requires Fetal Bovine Serum as a growth medium. This is made from the blood of fetuses of pregnant cows cut out of them at slaughter. Isn't that nice and humane?

I like meat. I just don't like what it is. So I use those textured protien 'meat substitutes'. Morningstar Farms makes a great Grillers patty. They also make pretty good fake chicken patties 'buffalo wings' (no buffalos were killed) and veggie chicken strips for making chicken pot pies. Morningstar also makes some good vege pork sausage links and patties. Fake bacon- not so good. SmartDog makes some pretty good weinies. There are other vegeburgers on the market that are not so great. The ones that make no attempt to resemble meat but some kind of mush with sunflower seeds in it but to each their own I guess.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wish we had some exciting weather to talk about. Here it is just the same as always; gray, wet, cold but not cold enough to snow. It's very depressing. Add that to covid, and we have a lot of depression in this household. Thank God for my sweet kitty, who keeps me happy inside.

There are few foods that I dislike, and it's always a texture thing. Like tapioca beads; too slimey. I love how the Japanese describe 'rubbery' foods: "Goonyuu - Goonyuu". Doesn't that sound like soemthing rubbery?

Gonna make bread today, I think. It's a soup and bread type of day. I hope we get SOME snow, someday. Otherwise, it feels like Winter never really happened.

I dislike any song using Auto tune. Ick! Kinda don't like the sound of Dobros, either.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@farmpony84 what kind of pig is that? it has stripes!!! is it a pet, or is it potential pork?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

@walkinthewalk the way this day and weekend is going I was thinking more the other way, it could use some bourbon in it.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

aubie said:


> @walkinthewalk the way this day and weekend is going I was thinking more the other way, it could use some bourbon in it.


Bourbon and coke is just fine - bourbon is much better when mixed with something and apple/
pomegranate juice isn’t it🍯


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

It's about 80°F here today. Went to town for the post office, bank and a few groceries this morning. Then studying this afternoon. Study break was a walk with the dogs. 1.5 miles with both then drop the old gal at the house and do another 1.5 miles with just the puppy.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@aubie and @walkinthewalk , Now you're talking my talk. I love a good bourbon on ice. Sometimes I'll have it with lemon-lime or ginger ale too.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Covid Smovid. Nobody around here pays that much attention anyway. Folks protect their old or vulnerable people. People wear masks where they have to with their noses sticking out. Riding lessons, fishing and everything go on as usual, it's outside.

It snowed here. Great big flakes floating down like swan feathers. It snowed for a couple of hours and melted when it hit the ground but the hill above us where the spring water comes from was all white up there. And the mountains around were white snow fields and still are. These mountains are about 2000 feet. So we went over the coast range on highway 42 on highway to I-5 central valley to get fence supplies and it was like a magic ski world, except no people or anything un natural. I am so happy


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I have discovered whiskey sours. It's got a lot of orange juice > vitamin C  And vitamisn A and B (alcohol and booze)

1C orange juice
1/4C lemon juice
1/4 C triple sec
a whopping 1/2C whisky

I like Old Crow because I am Old and I like Crows.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

What's your bourbon or whiskey of choice. Mine is Ezra Brooks or Evan Williams. Both have a distinct bite much like a rye or sour mash do.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow... booze... uh... well... Back in uh... before I was married so.... uh.... I think maybe 1998ish? I had some Zima with jolly ranchers in it.... ? I think I had 2... Oh - and one time I ordered a Margarita when we were in the Bahamas but it was nasty... so... I didn't drink it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> @farmpony84 what kind of pig is that? it has stripes!!! is it a pet, or is it potential pork?


_GASP_! Rude! Actually - the name he came with was Pork Chops but I just call him Pig-pig. I think he's a Vietnamese potbelly but your guess is as good as mine. He's not for dinner though! Hmph....


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope everyone is hunkered down. Geez-Lahweez, when I left the barn the wind was howling across the ridge, 1,100 feet away but it was silent at the barn - REALLY SCARY.

ATM, it is pouring rain like Hades to the point it almost sounds like hail but it’s ~45 so too cold for hail and too warm for freezing rain.

Tonight is a rare time that I shut Rusty in. I only left the big door wide enough for the feral cats to get in. 

Joker’s big door always get shut until it hits at least 55 degrees. I loaded both of them up with enough hay for four horses, so they can eat their way thru the storm.

I can hear the rain pummeling the barn roof thru the intercom— no sleep for me for awhile — between this and watching the Weather Channel, I would like to borrow some of your bourbon on ice @ksbowman —- even if I did quit drinkin’ some years back 🥃🥃🥃🥃


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

It rained here all day and got almost 2". It was really muddy feeding tonight and no barn cats to be found. Now the wind has picked up and howling. Glad the rain is over. Fixed steak, baked sweet potatoes (microwaved) and salad. We ate till we couldn't hardly get back to the loveseat.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> Wow... booze... uh... well... Back in uh... before I was married so.... uh.... I think maybe 1998ish? I had some Zima with jolly ranchers in it.... ? I think I had 2... Oh - and one time I ordered a Margarita when we were in the Bahamas but it was nasty... so... I didn't drink it.


This made me giggle... in 98 my brother and were renting a house together, we had a Zima tower in the living room, a shrine to all the Zima we drank that winter...uff da!
Never tried it with the Jolly Ranchers I remember it being the thing.

I can't drink whiskey or bourbon. I can't handle it, get ignorant and mean. I stopped drinking it about 15 years ago. I do like a couple fingers of the Skrewball peanut butter whiskey 😋


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

We are under a wind advisory until 1:00 AM but, looking at the radar, I think it will go well Beyond that.

28 MPH wind gusts doesn’t sound like much until ya hear it and hope everything is in tact come daylight.

We are only supposed to get 1/2” of rain but I don’t believe that either, lol

Your supper sounds great! We didn’t eat supper. It ended up I ran all my errands today and got a milkshake at Sonic, while DH took the dually to go after diesel, gas for the equipment, and a second pallet of shavings as the feed store owner said he wouldn’t be able to get shavings for 12 weeks. All DH wanted was big salad.

He‘s on his recliner watching NASCAR reruns and the fireplace; I‘m on the massage pad watching the Weather Channel and listening to wind.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Following links at bottom and digging back, best I can tell these have been going on for at least 5 years. Not bad. But man time flys.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This is from around 8 am this morning. We shall see how much we get... (it's around 3 inches so far)


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

ksbowman
16 h ago, A Cold Friday Night Conversation
What's your bourbon or whiskey of choice. Mine is Ezra Brooks or Evan Williams. Both have a distinct bite much like a rye or sour mash do.

I like Old Crow because I am Old and I like Crows.

Young folks around here make masks out of purple velvet Crown Royal bags. Vodka can also be used as an effective surface spray.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Had fun with company. They had things to do, so just ran in and out. I kept food available. 

Daughter's horse got a puncture wound on a foreleg. It will be fine, but she needed a little attention. My horse was full of energy and feeling very good. If the ground wasn't slick, I'd have taken him over the little cross country course we have. I did give him some free time in the indoor to kick up his heels without risk of falling. 

My big accomplishment was washing walls. My house is pretty small, though, so it's not a huge job. Also starting a kitchen renovation. I have February to finish it, because after that is calving and on to summer cow and horse work.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

It's been such a rainy dreary day here.... It began last night with ice pellets... at least it switched to rain, but it's been pretty constant so I have lots of mud again... Been a quiet weekend...


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Just baked the sourdough bread I started Friday night!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

In regards to bourbon, I'm what's known as a wheater. I don't like rye at all. Not even the bread. So I like those with little or no rye in their mash bill.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@QHriderKE - wow that looks amazing! Did you cook it in a dutch oven? Or just free formed it?

As far as bourbon I like Evan Williams... and actually I got a bottle of Costco's brand a little while ago and it's pretty good...


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

lb27312 said:


> @QHriderKE - wow that looks amazing! Did you cook it in a dutch oven? Or just free formed it?
> 
> As far as bourbon I like Evan Williams... and actually I got a bottle of Costco's brand a little while ago and it's pretty good...


I let them do a final rise in a small bowl lined with a heavily floured towel and then carefully put them in a Dutch oven. Baked with the lid on for 20 minutes and then lid off for another 20 or so.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Alcohol is gross to me (this is coming from an underage person who can't spell "alcohol" without auto-correct). When I was in second or third grade my mom let me try red wine... worst taste I've ever had in my mouth... I tried rum balls a couple years ago -- gross. And then I tried chocolate covered moonshine cherries on a stick because I thought it couldn't be that bad. My mom wanted me to swallow it but I disobeyed her and spit it out in the trashcan because I'd never voluntarily put my mouth through that torture.

(**Tried in very very small amounts so don't freak out.)

(One dude in school puts whiskey or something in his boot because who'd think of looking in a boot? So this isn't very strange.)

(Just thought I outta defend myself real quick. )

(Edited) I've never gotten the chance to try good sourdough bread, but from what I've tried -- it was dry and crumbly and gross -- I don't think I'd like it.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

QHriderKE said:


> Just baked the sourdough bread I started Friday night!
> View attachment 1108736
> View attachment 1108737


 That is beautiful bread. I bet it is wonderful warm with butter! I've been think of starting some sour dough starter. Did you create yours or was it given to you.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

The bread looks incredible. I could eat nothing more than good bread like that with some butter or olive oil for dinner and be perfectly happy! 😁

Have to admit I don't know much about bourbon and whiskey, and prefer vodka or gin. I did thoroughly enjoy a trip to Woodford Reserve distillery the year we went to the Kentucky Derby. Of course had to try the samples while there.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Gin is vodka with juniper berries.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Gives vegetarians that want to eat traditional dishes an option. Personally as someone that spent much of my life vegetarian I never bothered. Too many other whole food dishes that were amazing to feel the need to eat like everyone else only with a different protein base.

That said we finished the weekend out with fajita quesadillas and king cake. No fake meat products here.

Make mine an amaretto sour, please.
I love a good sloe gin fizz and cherry bounce my grandad taught me how to make. The best though I have ever made was orange tequila though I can't call it tequila. Rum cake - my son makes one that is incredible. No, we don't booze it up. He certainly doesn't but for special occasions I will let him bake with different alcohols.

I guess I will second or third, are wr at fourth how great that bread looks. Yum


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

egrogan said:


> The bread looks incredible. I could eat nothing more than good bread like that with some butter or olive oil for dinner and be perfectly happy! 😁
> 
> Have to admit I don't know much about bourbon and whiskey, and prefer vodka or gin. I did thoroughly enjoy a trip to Woodford Reserve distillery the year we went to the Kentucky Derby. Of course had to try the samples while there.


 Speaking of the olive oil with the bread, do any of you make Italian butter to dip your crusty bread in? We make ours with Olive oil, fresh minced garlic, Italian seasoning w/ oregano , lightly dusted with red pepper flakes and lots of powdered Parmesan/Romano cheese. . Mix all that together in a small bowl , dip the crusty bread in it. If anyone else but the person you are with can stand to be close to you, there is not enough garlic in it! It will also keep vampires away from you! This sour dough bread would be perfect for this.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

I gotta admit that bread looks like it tastes really good... it's pretty too


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

^^Yes, that is my go to olive oil concoction alongside good bread @ksbowman! Sometimes will swirl in a few dashes of hot sauce instead of the red pepper flakes.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm more fresh garlic, fresh ground salt and pepper (tellicherry is my favorite) with a crusty bread. Adding parm sounds good though. Add a side of fried mozzarella with fresh marina and a dab of pesto and I'd call it dinner.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

QtrBel said:


> I'm more fresh garlic, fresh ground salt and pepper (tellicherry is my favorite) with a crusty bread. Adding parm sounds good though. Add a side of fried mozzarella with fresh marina and a dab of pesto and I'd call it dinner.


 We use fresh garlic. After you noted it I realized I didn't write it that way. It has now been edited. Thanks for bringing that to my attention. Fresh minced and jar mince have a night and day difference in taste.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I thought alcohol of all kinds was horrible nasty when I was young and underage, But I also considerds mushrooms and also eggs horribe too. What I am saying that people's tastes tend change as time goes on. Wine, even fine wine was horrible and straight tequilla and whiskey is like drinking fire. But when older, much older, tastes may change. I myself cannot stand straight tequilla or boubon but in a mixed drink I can appreciate it.

Do not drink underage ever. A very promising young man in my high school is dead forever because he drank alcohol on graduation night and drove. This happens to many young people. In fact, do not drink and drive EVER, or you and other people can be dead


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

ksbowman said:


> That is beautiful bread. I bet it is wonderful warm with butter! I've been think of starting some sour dough starter. Did you create yours or was it given to you.


I cheated a little with my starter and it's working great for me!
I started with 1c water, 1c flour, a pinch of sugar and about a half tsp (or even less) of yeast.
I fed it equal parts water and flour every day for 3 days before using it for some discard recipes like flatbread and scones. The longer your starter is going the better flavor you'll get, so I waited for mine to actually smell like sourdough to make bread with it. If I'm not using my sourdough often, I put it in the fridge and just wake it up with a feeding the night before I want to use it.

I love pesto so I like to warm some up and thin it down with a little more oil and dip bread in it. 

As far as drinks go, I've been making a version of an old fashioned a lot lately. I found some locally made cherry bitters and make a caramel simple syrup that are delicious together! 😋


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@QtrBel did you make your King cake? I love King cake! I forgot all about them this year I’ve never made one and they are expensive to buy, if they’re made correctly.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I use short cuts like prepared puff pastry when I don't have a lot of time but do want king cake that is what I remember from childhood. What you find in the stores just isn't it. For whatever reason sometime in the 80s brioche dough and cinnamon took over. Not that it is a bad thing as those are pretty tasty and with a smear before baking is moist and not dry and crumbly. Not a fan of all the new flavors and stuffings. Almond paste is what I grew up with.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

@AragoASB I only got to drink a very tiny sip of wine, got a little piece of rum ball, and one moonshine cherry. I don't want to drink it and my parents wouldn't let me if I did. Excluding those of course. Underage drinking is pretty common in my school. Someone came to class drunk and others come high. Really obnoxious when they do, but it's terrible for them. Vaping is also really big here, too...


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

'Crispy Reality' is best


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Supper tonight is steak with mushrooms and onions and some garlic pasta shells. Recently rediscovered my cast iron skillet, forgot how good it is for for cooking steak and chicken 😋


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I cook almost everything in a cast iron skillet. I have a 6,and 12" on the stove all the time. The only time I don't use cast is for spaghetti and when I use a slow cooker. I love it and feel it can't be beat.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My cast iron skillet was over 20 years old and well seasoned when it disappeared many years ago. I hadn't used it for awhile, so I could never pinpoint who was visiting when it went missing. I have never replaced it


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok that's low down, swiping somones skillet on a visit.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

^^RIGHT?!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Another cast iron fanatic here! 
Mine is my baby and the seasoning is to the point that I can cook tomato sauces (a big cast iron no no - I've always heard that anything acidic ruins the seasoning) for supper, clean it and give it a little wipe of oil and fry eggs in it for breakfast the next day with no sticking. Its taken me 3 years of using it to cook everything to achieve a great seasoning! 

My fiance came with two hand forged steel pans, and they are indestructible. You've gotta try pretty hard to get something to stick to them. I much prefer cast iron or the forged pans to any other non-stick. I always worry about the coating flaking off 😬😬


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I got my lovely husband a carbon steel griddle for Christmas this year. We've been making a lot of homemade tortillas the last few months and were frustrated that the small square nonstick griddle we had didn't allow us to make big enough tortillas for burritos, etc. And definitely didn't give a good char to the surface while cooking. So far, we've really enjoyed the carbon steel. We're still learning the ins and outs of taking care of it; it's not quite the same maintenance as a cast iron, but it wants more attention than a typical nonstick pan. It's been fun to have.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I wish I loved cast iron as much as some of you...Currently I despise the two cast irons that live on the stove top, one being a 12" and one being a 6". I saved the 6" from a Goodwill a couple of years ago and spent lots of time getting the rust off and re-seasoning it. The 12" came with my SO and takes up so much dang space. Once we get a new place, they are finding their own storage spot NOT on the stovetop!

I do 90% of the cooking and 100% of the baking, I should be able to have a clear stovetop for all of my recipes that don't require the use of a cast iron. BRB, got a bone to pick with SO about his massive cast iron... 🤣


----------

